# Tire pressure on 20"?



## Hohlraum (Aug 19, 2018)

Happened to check my tire pressure yesterday and they are all over the place. Ranging from 45psi to 41. Door chart says 35psi for everything. What are you guys running on yours?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Why wouldn't you start with the recommendation on the label for your loading conditions? It is not rocket science.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Hohlraum said:


> Happened to check my tire pressure yesterday and they are all over the place. Ranging from 45psi to 41. Door chart says 35psi for everything. What are you guys running on yours?


My tires also 45lbs at delivery. New cars are delivered with tires overinflated...the dealer should have corrected it but they don't. I followed the door plate at 35lbs and noticed the ride much better. At 45lbs the ride was harsh.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*DesertFox* said:


> .....New cars are delivered with tires overinflated...the dealer should have corrected it but they don't.......


Tire pressures are the owner's decision, not the dealer's. The dealer staff are not your slaves.


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

*DesertFox* said:


> My tires also 45lbs at delivery. New cars are delivered with tires overinflated...the dealer should have corrected it but they don't. I followed the door plate at 35lbs and noticed the ride much better. At 45lbs the ride was harsh.


Seconded. :thumbup:


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*New 2019 - 45 PSI all around?*

Why does VW put 45 PSI in 20's?

Has anyone noticed unusual tire wear after correcting to 35 PSI?

TW


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Door says 35....run 35...


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Door says 35...run 35...*



KarstGeo said:


> Door says 35....run 35...


Oh...o k...


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*New Vehicle Tires Over-inflated for a purpose?*

One explanation I've heard (perhaps someone can confirm) is that manufactures over-inflate new vehicle tires on purpose to ensure that flat spots don't develop while in transit or setting on the dealer's lots - this of course would require the dealerships adjust the PSI before we drive away our new cars.

TW


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> One explanation I've heard (perhaps someone can confirm) is that manufactures over-inflate new vehicle tires on purpose to ensure that flat spots don't develop while in transit or setting on the dealer's lots - this of course would require the dealerships adjust the PSI before we drive away our new cars.
> 
> TW


Makes sense, mine was at 45 when I got it home. I always spend a few hours going over it top to bottom when I get a new car and that was one thing I noted/adjusted back to the recommended pressure.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TWs/VW said:


> One explanation I've heard (perhaps someone can confirm) is that manufactures over-inflate new vehicle tires on purpose to ensure that flat spots don't develop while in transit or setting on the dealer's lots....


So, you know of any modern tires that flat spot? :screwy:


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

i check my tires 4 times a year.. 
have them set 36 psi


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

I tested my OEM 18" after 1000 miles and they were all or 40, lowered to 35 and ride is much better.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm weird with tire pressure, but I typically run...

Winter: 40 Front - 38 Rear
Summer: 38 Front - 36 Rear


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hadziabdulah said:


> I tested my OEM 18" after 1000 miles and they were all or 40, lowered to 35 and ride is much better.


What, you assumed they would just magically set themselves to what you wanted? Does the vehicle also require _YOU_ to put the fuel in the tank?


----------

